# A blackbird...



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

She has been in our garden for some weeks. She had a broken wing (the right one) but it is fixed now and she can fly quite well. Although she still prefers to walk! :grin:

These 3 images are from the same frame. (Full frame 35mm sensor) from a Canon 5D Mkll with a 28~300 L zoom @ 300mm.










The first image is the whole of the frame, with the subject in the centre. Focus point is the bird's eye.











The second image is paying a little respect to the rule of thirds. :wink:











The last image is a 100% crop. IE, no magnification or reduction. Image size straight from the camera.

I am happy that the lens is sharp...:grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

OK! Not only am I envious of your back garden, add the camera to the list! :grin:

Superb photos Donald, the detail in that last one is amazing ray:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks WB. I must admit I was dead chuffed at seeing that when I was processing it. In fact I was in the conservatory photographing a couple of things I am putting on eBay when I saw 'Blackie' go hopping by. It was a quick 'snap' frame that happened to work!


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice lens you've got there, and nice camera :grin:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Nice sharpness...but not startlingly so. Zooms tend to get a little soft at their extremes. It probably would have been even sharper at 200-250mm.

Glad the little guy is OK.


----------

